# Gas in mogadore?



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Can I take my gas auger to mogadore? So guy told my dad no u'll get a ticket. Well, I think that's B's. Plus no gas auger means I'm not setting tipups or moving half as much as I want.....thanks for info


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

What type of gas? Gasoline no Propane yes.


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

Yep, no gas augers on any inland lake that you can't run gas motors.


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

Last I knew the guy is right, no gas anything on Mogadore. I knew that they were going try something new by letting boats with gas motors on but motors had to be raised and if you had a removable gas tank it had to be removed. I was going to try there during open water before but shoulder gave out so I never got out. If anybody has heard anything different, most appreciated if you would share, thanks in advance.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Sucks....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

What's the reasoning for that?...no correlation between an auger and a boat motor.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

If I were gonna fish that lake,I'd just go find(or borrow) a hand auger used,cheap. Not like you're drilling through 12" of ice. Hand would be just as fast,lighter and cheaper.


----------



## cpete2056 (Sep 12, 2017)

Does anyone know how much ice mogadore has?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

This has been beat to death every year(usually by newer membership). The City of Akron regs say no gasoline powered equipment can be used. If you have a gasoline motor, portable tanks must be removed, motors can stay on the boat. If you have a permanent(built in) gas tank you can use the boat but not the engine! Propane or electric augers can be used. If you run your gas auger at Mogadore, someone with a phone(who's mad already that he can't use His gas auger there) is likely to call the Man. Some bassers fire up their gas monsters and "power load" their boats at the ramp after using their ETMs all day and have been reported. Mogadore has always been a back up city water supply reservoir and now under management of the ODNR. They patrol the lake and will issue tickets for abuse of the regulations. Repeated abuses of regs will end up getting the lake closed to sportsmen just like L Rockwell! Don't screw this up for those of us who have fished there for 40 some years-and follow the rules!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

4+


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

You sound like u have more right to the lake than me. I've also fished it for years. I'll just spend my season elsewhere, in two weeks have fun drilling thu 18in of ice.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

ballast, check out an electric drill auger. I'm not sure what size hole you fish, but I'm running an 8" Nils and the Milwaukee Fuel with 1200 in/lb of torque and it effortlessly cuts ice. I've got an 8" Jiffy Pro 4 Lite and you'll most likely see it in the marketplace this year. I wasn't a believer until I tried it. I cut 10 or so holes yesterday through 6" of hard clear ice, and when I put it on the charger afterwards, the light went green immediately. The true test will be when (if) we get the 28" on Erie that we did a few years ago, but with 3-5ah batteries, I don't think I'll run out of juice. Just a suggestion...


----------



## lgmthbs (Jan 22, 2015)

ballast said:


> You sound like u have more right to the lake than me. I've also fished it for years. I'll just spend my season elsewhere, in two weeks have fun drilling thu 18in of ice.


18" ?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

lgmthbs said:


> 18" ?


It’ll be pretty close to that on lakes without snow cover in two weeks with the forecasted temps.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)




----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Awhile back, I remember some guy doing a tv story about Mogadore ice fishing, and he was using a gas auger. Can’t quite remember who it was though.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah we have ice belt conditions. I used my six inch auger tonight. I need new blades tho. Fishing a 10in hole vs a 6 kinda sucks but packing and dragging it wasn't bad.


----------



## Bass-N-Buck (Jan 6, 2011)

Hand auger would be cheaper and lighter but definitely not as fast. After using my gas auger once I don't ever want to have to use the hand auger again


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

My guess would be gas lantern are a no?


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Searay said:


> My guess would be gas lantern are a no?


Unleaded or Coleman (whitegas)


----------



## Bass-N-Buck (Jan 6, 2011)

No gas lanterns, they will close the lake off to us if you try using one.


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

Over the years we all have become haters to every thread, we have been at each other's throats more and more over the years. It has hit a turning point with all the negative banter. You see it on the roads, in the stores, on social media, other websites and so on and so on. Too many opinions and everyone wants the last say and to get the final point across. Been on this site for over 15 years, it's hit a point of no return. My apologies to any I ever offended or pissed off. I'm getting back to nature and backing away from this artificial bs. The lake has rules, it sucks, but follow them or pay the price. Nothing is easy in life, we continue to make it harder ourselves. Like a post in this thread..."just use it, and if someone calls you out tell them to pound salt" yeah, good advice! Like I want to be in this lane driving, get out of my way because I want to be there instead of you, if you don't like it, pound salt...lol, whatever.... enjoy the banter, I'm out of this place, so now some here can celebrate my departure. Happy New Year..


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

If you’ve fished it for years you should know the regulations then, if not, you could ask in a better way instead of starting a thread like this.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

icetester said:


> Over the years we all have become haters to every thread, we have been at each other's throats more and more over the years. It has hit a turning point with all the negative banter. You see it on the roads, in the stores, on social media, other websites and so on and so on. Too many opinions and everyone wants the last say and to get the final point across. Been on this site for over 15 years, it's hit a point of no return. My apologies to any I ever offended or pissed off. I'm getting back to nature and backing away from this artificial bs. The lake has rules, it sucks, but follow them or pay the price. Nothing is easy in life, we continue to make it harder ourselves. Like a post in this thread..."just use it, and if someone calls you out tell them to pound salt" yeah, good advice! Like I want to be in this lane driving, get out of my way because I want to be there instead of you, if you don't like it, pound salt...lol, whatever.... enjoy the banter, I'm out of this place, so now some here can celebrate my departure. Happy New Year..


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 251879


 Gave em the deuces


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

icetester said:


> Over the years we all have become haters to every thread, we have been at each other's throats more and more over the years. It has hit a turning point with all the negative banter. You see it on the roads, in the stores, on social media, other websites and so on and so on. Too many opinions and everyone wants the last say and to get the final point across. Been on this site for over 15 years, it's hit a point of no return. My apologies to any I ever offended or pissed off. I'm getting back to nature and backing away from this artificial bs. The lake has rules, it sucks, but follow them or pay the price. Nothing is easy in life, we continue to make it harder ourselves. Like a post in this thread..."just use it, and if someone calls you out tell them to pound salt" yeah, good advice! Like I want to be in this lane driving, get out of my way because I want to be there instead of you, if you don't like it, pound salt...lol, whatever.... enjoy the banter, I'm out of this place, so now some here can celebrate my departure. Happy New Year..


Anyone else agree he still lurking to see what we say now? Hi icetester!!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

icetester said:


> Over the years we all have become haters to every thread, we have been at each other's throats more and more over the years. It has hit a turning point with all the negative banter. You see it on the roads, in the stores, on social media, other websites and so on and so on. Too many opinions and everyone wants the last say and to get the final point across. Been on this site for over 15 years, it's hit a point of no return. My apologies to any I ever offended or pissed off. I'm getting back to nature and backing away from this artificial bs. The lake has rules, it sucks, but follow them or pay the price. Nothing is easy in life, we continue to make it harder ourselves. Like a post in this thread..."just use it, and if someone calls you out tell them to pound salt" yeah, good advice! Like I want to be in this lane driving, get out of my way because I want to be there instead of you, if you don't like it, pound salt...lol, whatever.... enjoy the banter, I'm out of this place, so now some here can celebrate my departure. Happy New Year..


 More like you been on this site since 2015 barely posted anything and nothing useful. Your just a plane ole Leech who only comes around here to get others fishing information when you need to catch a bite. As you can probably tell I’m still salty about your little threats the other day any time you wish to come find me come on out boy!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I love it when guys announce they're leaving group chat online. "I'm taking my ball and going home guys" LoL
"And making so my opinion is extra heard on the way out with this post saying grow-up"....
Shut up and get out of here. Sorry about your feelings.... nobody meant to hurt them. 

Yeah if it a law it's a law... simple as that. It's also in forced more on some lakes that others. Just like my 75 yr old dad can't take a snowmobile on lakes. I told him to call the doctor and get a handicap card, but he's too proud. Same thing with drilling holes. I blew a gas line on my auger at Mogadore. I shut it off and packed it up.and borrowed a guys auger. I didn't spew gas all over the lake maybe it's just me but I respect my resources Aka the Lake. I know I need to know the regs before I engage in my outdoor activities. But there wasn't a sign. (Too my knowledge)


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I liked the comment, that involved the "leech". U hit the nail on the head. I always come back to OGF for the real deal reports. U guys will see me here every ice season. He'll be back....I hope he reads this
Well u'll see me and my horrible spelling and lazy typing.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

ballast said:


> I liked the comment, that involved the "leech". U hit the nail on the head. I always come back to OGF for the real deal reports. U guys will see me here every ice season. He'll be back....I hope he reads this
> Well u'll see me and my horrible spelling and lazy typing.


The mods deleted that comment just like all the other good ones..... and soon to be this one I’m guessing lol


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Ballast, I lost most of a tank of gas on my old Jiffy one day. Now going to be running propane.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

well I have been fishing moggy since the 60s and being an old fart I don't hand drill very well, so I use my gas drill ... may not be kosher but if ya want I will drill you some holes. sometimes ya hafta do what ya hafta do ..nuf said


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't take things too seriously on this site. It's like I always say if you want to find out the facts about anything to do with fishing ,hunting or boating just call the ODNR to find out the facts. in our district ( 3 ) just dial 330-644-2293 . That way you will get the true story and not a bunch of opinions that could be true or not. 
I hope everyone on here has good fishing and a Happy New year !


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Whaler said:


> I don't take things too seriously on this site. It's like I always say if you want to find out the facts about anything to do with fishing ,hunting or boating just call the ODNR to find out the facts. in our district ( 3 ) just dial 330-644-2293 . That way you will get the true story and not a bunch of opinions that could be true or not.
> I hope everyone on here has good fishing and a Happy New year !


Solid advice.


----------



## cpete2056 (Sep 12, 2017)

Anyone been catching any?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

lovin life said:


> Awhile back, I remember some guy doing a tv story about Mogadore ice fishing, and he was using a gas auger. Can’t quite remember who it was though.


It was daddy something if I remember


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Last year Moggy was no gas augers. Ran into a guy in the parking lot at CLR who had been given a warning by the Man about using his gas auger and told to get it off the lake. Guy was pissed when truthfully he should have been thankful he didn't get a ticket. I checked with district 3 office 3 years ago I think it was on Nimmy and Moggy was told Nimmy was ok but no for Moggy.


----------

